# Best Modem For Xbox Live?



## scott2004 (Sep 26, 2004)

If anyone has Xbox Live what router are you using?

I have the Netgear DG834G but its broke and i cant get on live no more, so i am looking for a new 1. BTW i live in the UK and can't buy off the internet, so i guess that limits my choices but if you know any good ones please tell me.

Thanks


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

See if this helps you out any:
http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/live/start/connect/faq/routers.htm


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

laughs.... XB Live says they do not work with hubs only with routers.... i connect to online with XBLive with two hubs... i have no routers. i could i have one but i not use it. it troubles me.


----------

